# Orange betta's



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I found a really nice Orange super delta the other day and took him home. I know orange is rare so I would like to breed him to a suitable halfmoon female, he is almost halfmoon himself. What is a good color selection to pair with him? I was wondering If I could breed him to a mustard gas butterfly or a marble.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

it depends what you are aiming for. do you want orange fry? i would be interested in seeing what would come out of a mustard gas and orange cross.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I love mustard or red and black butterflies, it would be awesome to have an orange and black or orange and white butterfly. I may have to spawn a few generations to get some good ones.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

He is gorgeous. Can't wait to see what he produces


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

HD4life said:


> I love mustard or red and black butterflies, it would be awesome to have an orange and black or orange and white butterfly. I may have to spawn a few generations to get some good ones.


I couldnt agree more


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

If you breed him and get orange Fry i would love to buy one  
Cant wait untill you breed it so we can see what you will get


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yellow and orange are gorgeous but hard to maintain (the real deep yellow/orange - not cellophane like). I've often heard them being outcrossed to other colors to maintain it's intensity. But as you said, you would need to breed a few generation to get that "perfect" desired color.

I suggest you use a very good female - 8 end branching, so when you come up with the color pattern you desire, you won't have to worry about their form.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes!! Im so happy, Naran is a HM I hadn't actually seen him spread his fins so I didnt know until I placed him next to my other male to take some pics.(he was labled delta, saved me an extra 4$) He is so pretty I hope I can find a suitible female, it would be a shame not to breed him.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well if you are going for color and still care about finnage, i would suggest breeding a light colored female or a red female that has very wide branching.
From what i counted, she has 8 or 9 rays.

Like the female in the link below:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309489931


The female below looks like a better female for your male.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1309521001


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know anything about breeding and crosses I just wanted to say he looks just like my orange boy but he's a Vt. Gorgeous. I would like to throw my hat in that ring to purchase a baby when and if you spawn!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I won't breed to red, I don't like reds and red is a dominant color over orange. I'm going to look for a yellow whitened and black butterfly if possible. I will be sure to let everyone know when I find a female and will more than likely offer the fry for sale here.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

HD4life said:


> *I won't breed to red,* I don't like reds and red is a dominant color over orange. I'm going to look for a yellow whitened and black butterfly if possible. I will be sure to let everyone know when I find a female and will more than likely offer the fry for sale here.


Definitely don't breed to red. You can try yellow (not sure what you'll get). White will give you some cambodian like color. Black - IDK, but I've heard many breeders cross to black.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a note - I wouldn't go with embetta (breeder) he does not know english, and I believe uses an online translator to speak it.

I am trying to buy a few of his bettas and I can't understand what he is trying to tell me - got in contact with Linda O. to try to help. She has a partner who is working on it that speaks Thai


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

When you look at colour charts like blue+red=purple etc, apply that to your betta's, only slightly different, different colour genes are more dominant than others in bettas, for example, if you bred red x yellow, your fry would be various degrees of reddy orange, depending on which genes are mixed, with yellow being the recessive gene it may not show at all and you may just end up with slightly lighter reds.

http://bettacare101.com/genetics/ this is a sorta simple guide to the colouring thing enjoy


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry Betty but there is a lot more to it than a color chart. That's why some colors are rare like true orange, purple and green. It sometimes takes several generations to produce the true color or pattern of your goal. I'm still learning too so no offense of course.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Whoah- since when were there orange bettas?!?!?!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol I'm not sure, but I'm glad there are. I love my beautiful Naran


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betty said:


> When you look at colour charts like blue+red=purple etc, apply that to your betta's, only slightly different, different colour genes are more dominant than others in bettas, for example, if you bred red x yellow, your fry would be various degrees of reddy orange, depending on which genes are mixed, with yellow being the recessive gene it may not show at all and you may just end up with slightly lighter reds.
> 
> http://bettacare101.com/genetics/ this is a sorta simple guide to the colouring thing enjoy



That site is really helpful!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

So I think based on some of that information I know what I want to do. Since butterfly is a dominant trait and that's what I want, I can breed to another recessive color HM and have good chance at producing a few orange butterfly HM fry.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Edit: A butterfly pattern recessive colored female lol


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309322708


How about this female for my Naran?


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> That site is really helpful!


bettalover: hi lol I'm glad you liked the site, it was a complete accident finding it but i thought it would make sense to put it on here for others to read, it's interesting because when you buy from an established breeder who has show standard fish, you know what colours that is and what its parents and its granparents looked like, I prefer the luckydip bettas you find in the fish shop!you never quite know which way it's gonna go and the surprise almost always is the best part of breeding them!!!hd4life:i wasnt saying use colour charts my friend i was saying look at the more dominant colours and apply simple colour chart rules, for example:crowntail x plakat=75% ct 25% pk(roughly)

blue x red shouldcome out wih 50% purple 25% blue 25% red (roughly)simply because both red and blue are dominant genes so they both have to come out whaatever!
i know you say it takes people generations to get the right colour combinatios but i will say this; thats because they are just plain picky!!!


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

HD4life said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309322708
> 
> 
> How about this female for my Naran?


good choice hd4life, she shows butterfly patterns as well as being a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

but with that female her anal fin is long and her cadual fin isn't crisp. females are where fry get most of their form from so you need a perfect female. i suggest breeding him to a white female and the fry will be white orange and yellow.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

like her
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309759157


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

HD4life said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309322708
> 
> 
> How about this female for my Naran?


I just looked at the two pics, and the second one is nice, what i have noticed is it almost looks slightly like a spade tail gene is in there somewhere?granny or gramps maybe


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Ya it's going to be hard to find the right match, butin this case I want to be picky not experimental. I want the butterfly pattern to come thru and I want the orange to come though if possible. I guess I misunderstood what chart you were talking about Betty, sorry. Well my search is on lol


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> but with that female her anal fin is long and her cadual fin isn't crisp. females are where fry get most of their form from so you need a perfect female. *i suggest breeding him to a white female and the fry will be white orange and yellow*.


If it were only that simple !!!??? With white means both carry cambodian genes which is more dominant so you'll get cambodian like colors. But with orange, though both will carry cambo genes, but the orange mutation is stronger so you'll have a better chance of getting orange fry.

@HD: Sometimes getting that "perfect" betta is close to impossible. I agree that you should be very picky in choosing, specially if you're going to pay dearly for it. But you may not get her .... well not in time to breed with your current male anyway (you only have one). 

Since color is more difficult, I suggest you concentrate on that more than form. So if there is a female with deep orange color - consider it, as long as she doesn't have too many flaws (form). Then when you have a bunch of orange babies, you can selectively breed them plus/or search for "the perfect partner". You definitely can experiment more with orange then (breed to other colors).


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

HD4life said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309322708
> 
> 
> How about this female for my Naran?


 
Oh my gosh! I have been litterally STALKING this female on aquabid....I love her so much  Sorry that was rather off topic...but hey, who cares?


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

HD4life said:


> Ya it's going to be hard to find the right match, butin this case I want to be picky not experimental. I want the butterfly pattern to come thru and I want the orange to come though if possible. I guess I misunderstood what chart you were talking about Betty, sorry. Well my search is on lol


Lol understood, I will let you know if I see a good looking one, I understand the picky not experimental you should have some gorgeous babies, don't forget to tell me when you have the babies, I want the best one for myself!!!lol good luck!!!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Orange butterflies would be GORGEOUS. 

I definitely think you should breed to a female with the right color and form later, after all, you want HIS color, so it is best to make it as dominant as possible in your line. If you end up with light orange and a bunch of yellows/cambos, you will not be happy, and it will be hard for you to find another male like that who can potentially give a very pure orange.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Still on the hunt for a good female, I really didnt think it would be this hard, for one thing, I would prefer to buy in the US because I want to buy 3 females or more and shipping from thailand would be my entire week of pay lol. Of course im looking for a good color compliment as well as form to my males. I have found only 2 females I like for Naran, one in the US (dark mustard HM) and one in Thailand ( lime body orange finned HM) We will see whats available when my pay check comes in I guess.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Have you thought about asking breeders for a spawn sibling to a male (without purchasing the male) I have and I've gotten some great females that weren't on AB. Just find a male with the coloration you're looking for then email about a spawn sibling they usually show you a picture. =D


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

breed orange with orange, and i was told you'll wash out the orange. x:


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Orange is recessive and should be breed with another orange gene carrier. The lightest I will go is a strong solid mustard.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i found two nice females.

Female #1- thai female. nice deep yellow and perfect form. she is a little expensive.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1310647805
Female #2- us female. yellow dragon she has nips in her anal fins but she still has perfect genetics. she is pretty cheap i guess.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1310770803

and when i went on betty splendens she crossed one of her orange bettas into her yellow dragon lines and got beautiful results. here is the link
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3543


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Luimeril, I have read the same thing in my research... you need to breed out of the line to keep the color. That however adds its own problems which is why orange is a difficult color to maintain.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it was suggested to me, to try adding a white betta to the mix. x: i dunno how well that would work.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> it was suggested to me, to try adding a white betta to the mix. x: i dunno how well that would work.



Maybe with white you could get lucky and get a Butterfly lol. I really dont get genetics but i have the general idea of it.. Or maybe if you breed a white dragon female or just a white female you will just get a bunch of yellows and out of the darkest females breed her to the father.

Would that be a kind of good female?


----------

